# Gun question



## Mark3209 (Sep 12, 2016)

Not sure if anyone will be able to help me but,

I live in NH and own a M4, up here you don't need a license to own a gun. I'm going to be moving back to MA for a year and going to be forced to leave my gun with a family member in NH. My question is when I go up to visit family in NH, with a MA drivers license, will I still be able to posses the gun in NH? 

Just not sure if the NH police would see me as "a resident of MA with a gun that is illegal in MA"

Thanks


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pretty sure if you legally purchased and currently own the M-4 in NH, and are "storing it" safely with relatives in NH, you can still legally own and possess your real property within NH........


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

Massachusetts laws don't apply outside MA, so it kinda doesn't matter what they see it as. 

If you go to Colorado and smoke 3 lbs of pot and come here and tell a cop, it doesn't matter (until you get that "random" drug test at work).


----------



## Mark3209 (Sep 12, 2016)

That's what I figured, thank you for the feedback guys!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mark3209 said:


> Not sure if anyone will be able to help me but,
> 
> I live in NH and own a M4, up here you don't need a license to own a gun. I'm going to be moving back to MA for a year and going to be forced to leave my gun with a family member in NH. My question is when I go up to visit family in NH, with a MA drivers license, will I still be able to posses the gun in NH?
> 
> ...


Yeah. Same rules apply, unloaded if transporting. But good to go all day. We have freedom up here...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

To expand on what Chitownlost said...New Hampshire cops can't enforce Massachusetts law.


----------



## Mark3209 (Sep 12, 2016)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yeah. Same rules apply, unloaded if transporting. But good to go all day. We have freedom up here...


Grew up in MA, moved to NH 3 years ago, love the gun laws, but seeing people get arrested in NH for weed isn't freedom, even though I haven't smoked for years, arresting someone for possession is ridiculous!


----------

